# Thinking of simplifying rock set up on my 180g



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the way the set up looks now, but with the fish getting larger I feel like I am taking away a lot of space especially since they are open water swimmers. I do have a lot of non flat rocks that I could put in. I know the set up is personal preference but what are everyones thoughts? I feel I am taking away from the size of the 180 by having the entire back of the tank filled 3/4 high with rocks. Here are some pics. There is also a video with a link in my Signature.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with you %100,I would also find a new home for the front.I would think its uncomfortable in there with all the more energetic haps,peacocks and mbuna


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

newforestrob said:


> I agree with you %100,I would also find a new home for the front.I would think its uncomfortable in there with all the more energetic haps,peacocks and mbuna


Yeah that's been in the works. I got him next to nothing do to his funky striping


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, I made the switch. I guess it will take some getting used to. A lot more swimming room now which is good. The water is still a little cloudy from the switch. What does everyone think? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumb: I would go even further,by opening up the middle and making one side pile higher,
how are the :fish: liking it


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks. They seemed to take to the change pretty quick. There was a little more chasing of one another but overall things seemed ok.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks great!
I agree, perhaps open a space in the middle and stacks the rocks on the sides. It will also give you some hieght which will add more depth. 
:thumb:


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Your sunshine looks gorgeous. Heck....all of your fish do!


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

I personally loved the rocks the first way but gotta do what your fish will like better i guess. i do like the new setup too. =D>


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks better for cleaning, do you have a power head in behind the rock to push the waste along to an intake? Good rockwork, I'm having problems with my rockwork. To many round ones they don't stack or stay stable and when I say round I mean like a bowling ball.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank's for the latest compliments. Cleaning is a lot easier now. And *juststayinthecave* no I do not have a power head set up. I am anal with my weekly cleanings and I don't really have a big problem with fish waste collecting in dead spots.


----------

